
Swift for Data Science / ML / Big Data Analytics - Osmium
https://lists.swift.org/pipermail/swift-evolution/Week-of-Mon-20171023/040733.html
======
Osmium
Submitted due to interesting discussion from Chris Lattner on adding Python
interoperability into Swift (something I would love to see, and seems like it
could work quite elegantly).

------
gmosx
This is interesting but I would prefer to see some native Swift libraries for
Data Science.

